# A couple questions about DIY Co2



## Kickingtrees (Feb 13, 2004)

I have just added a 2L DIY Co2 system to my feeder/plant tank. I chose to diffuse the Co2 via an airstone. The only thing is that I conneccted the Co2 bottle to my main airpump line with a 3-way adaptor. Can this create too much Co2 since the airpump will increase the ammount of airflow in the bottle? I only have a 20G tank with a 2L bottle mix of 2 cups sugar + 1/2 tbsp of yeast, filled with warm water up to where the bottle begins to taper at the top. This may sound dumb, but has anyone just added carbonated spring water from the grocery store???:rock:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I suggest you to put the output of the CO2 bottle to your filter intake it is a better way to difuse CO2.Did you add a bouble counter in your bottle?If so what is the number of bubles per second?
For a 20G i suggest no more than 2b/s.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow


----------



## Kickingtrees (Feb 13, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> I suggest you to put the output of the CO2 bottle to your filter intake it is a better way to difuse CO2.


Do you mean the intake on my airpump or my auqaclear filter? My airpump does not have an intake.







As for the bubble count, I have no idea, maybe I should look into that before I leave it running all of the time.


----------

